

[Tutorial] Create your first iOS Hello World application - blomange
http://ios-blog.co.uk/tutorials/create-your-first-iphone-hello-world-application/

======
nomolurcin
Just pointing it out: this article is outdated. The Xcode version in it is
3.2.6, whereas the current is 4.4. There are a few changes (for example,
Interface Builder is now integrated into Xcode), so following this step-by-
step won't work.

~~~
wmeredith
Does anyone know of something like this that is current?

~~~
nomolurcin
Apple has its own, that is current:
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#DOCUMENTATION/iPhone...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#DOCUMENTATION/iPhone/Conceptual/iPhone101/Articles/00_Introduction.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40007514-CH1-SW1)

